# Greensmower to verticutter build - Jacobsen 522A



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Took a little road trip last weekend down to see @bp2878 about that Jacobsen 522A he put up for sale back in October. I've been on the hunt for a good candidate to do a verticutter conversion and this machine checked all of the boxes save one.

Late model 522a with InCommand controls (Centrifugal clutch!) - check.
Within range of a day trip for pickup - check.
Reasonably complete machine in good cosmetic condition - check.
Includes grass catcher and transport wheels - yeah, well...

Long story short, the machine was exactly what I was looking for and the price was very, very, right so I dragged her home, technically non-running.



Due to a hectic work schedule, it sat just like that, in the back of my truck, for 3 days of rainy weather. (Say it ain't so!!  ) I finally got it unloaded on Thursday and gave it an initial look-over. The fuel tank was 1/2 full and what was in there had been there for quite awhile. However, it was clean inside and somebody had mercifully turned the gas valve off. However, I opened the drain on the carburetor and was greeted by the same stale fuel that was in the tank. I pulled out my Liqui-vac, http://liquivac.com/, sucked the tank dry, and poured a little fresh fuel on the tank and let it fill/flush the carburetor bowl. With the drain screw back in place, I pulled the rope and in four pulls she was purring.  I honestly expected to at least have to clean/replace the carburetor. I shut it back down, topped up the oil, and put it away for the day.

Today I rolled her out again and tidied up some loose ends. The E-Stop kill switch wiring was a lost cause, so I trimmed that back. Taped up a broken/bare terminal on the headlight wiring (which works!) and zip tied the lamp assembly in place. A little grease to the fittings and turned everything by hand to feel for any major issues. I sprayed the bedknife cutting edge 623+5147with some AMSOIL MP HD (substitute your favorite miracle oil in a can) and threw the reel into gear. With the reel running slow, I hosed it down with the same spray to help prevent the rust from gouging the reel/knife. Shut it down one last time for a final check. Noticed it's set to mow at .375", so why not? One tug later and we're headed for the lawn!

Except for the rust on the cutting edges, I thought the reel looked to be in very good shape and fairly sharp yet. I wasn't wrong as it shaved my dormant Bermuda in the side yard with no trouble at all.



This engine is in better shape and runs stronger than the identical model on my GK526A. That engine is getting pretty tired and has a noticeable bearing knock once it's warmed up so I may or may not be addressing that this year.

Make no mistake about it, this machine has spent a summer or three outside. The parking brake cables have shed 90% of their plastic coating, most of the fasteners have a good bit of surface rust, and the fiberglass loop handle needed a brief treatment with some 220 grit paper to knock down the glass splinters. If that isn't cured, I may splurge on a new handle for it. The right side plastic end cap over the reel axle is shot, and she needs a little touch up paint in some spots on the frame. But after mowing a bit with it, I can say it's in very solid mechanical condition. These minor cosmetic problems could be replaced for about $50 in parts, another $120 for the handle. $100 buys a used grass basket for it and we'd have a pretty sweet mower for $300 + the typical auction price for a unit like this, which should be under $200 assuming no trailer/wheels/basket and non-running. Here is what it looks like after today.









But I didn't buy this thing to mow with now did I? :lol: The plan is to convert it to a verticutter, likely with parts from R&R, I'll detail all that and the build in updates to this thread.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Can't wait!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm looking forward to seeing this progress along. Please take pictures and keep the thread updated.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Looking forward to the build. Great idea!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Before I add anything else, just one more shout-out to @bp2878 as he made me a deal I could not refuse on this machine. Thanks again!

Now, most of y'all know I favor these Jacobsen Greensking walk mowers. I'm biased because these are what I've run in the past, and it was love at first cut. But there's a bit more to it than that. The big green and red brands do tend to sell for a bit more money just on brand recognition. But for the home-gamer like I am now, these orange mowers have a huge advantage when it comes to parts availability. I can order anything I need from Jacobsen right off their website. And for me, it arrives quick since their Charlotte NC HQ is less than two hours up I85 from here. But R & R (http://rrproducts.com) is also a big player in replacement parts for golf equipment. In the not-so-distant past, R&R also built a line of their own equipment, basically cloning some of the most popular pieces from various manufacturers. Care to guess what they based their walk-mowers on? Yup, the Jake GK 5xx series. So it's not just consumables that R & R carries, I can literally build one of these mowers from their catalog.

So when doing a quick bit of research on what machine I wanted to start with for this project, i looked into all of the big 3. But both Toro and Deere would cost me near $600 to convert after resolving any base issues with the machine vs the $400 for the Jake. It didn't hurt that I already owned a Jake GK526a so belts, bearings, seals, levers, handles, knobs, and cables along with clutches and engine parts would all be common with the bigger machine. Keeping the cost of ownership reasonable is in fact important when avoiding too much attention from the CFO of the household. :mrgreen:


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Glad You came down to get it. Really happy to see you got it going with minimal effort. Hated seeing it deteriorate in my backyard. Looking forward to the finished project!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

37 Dyna-Blades ordered.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing how this comes out. I scored two 522's in late 2018 for $50 each. I've got one cutting my putting green, the second is a project waiting to happen.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Well it's about friggin' time I get back into this project. The machine hasn't been sitting, that's for sure, as I had to use it to scalp this spring. But I have been waiting for the nylon spacers to get started with the build as I can't even install the axle without them. After a back order that seemed to last forever, here they are! All 76 of them. 


I had considered upgrading to the metal spacers but that was another $100, and there's no benefit as my blades are "slip-ins" that do not have the fan/vents built in anyways.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Love this project. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

So the disassembly was pretty uneventful. I'm getting tired of working on the floor in my garage. Going to have to fix that one day.


When pulling the belt cover from a GK4/500 series, I like to leave the clutch levers in place. Just loosen the retaining screws and the ball dentents, pop'em up about a 1/2" and put tension back on the ball detent springs. Then rotate the levers until you hear them click in. Keeps all the tiny bits where they belong.









So with the cover off, it's time to remove the reel clutch and the belts. No biggie here. If anybody is looking for the finer details on disassembling one of these, I have a complete reel change laid out in another thread.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2471


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Off comes the bed bar assembly....



And the reel is out. Now to clean up the bearing housings, pack the new bearings, and install new seals.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@MasterMech working on the floor is the worst. I really want one of those scissor table lifts like mustie1 has on the YouTubes.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I built this table for my planer but decided to use it for working on mowers instead. Best part about it is that it's on casters and I can roll the entire job out of the way when not working on it. Less than 50$ and a few hours to build. Way better than getting down there on the floor!!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I have thought about setting up a lift, like a pickup truck crane, to hoist the wee beasts up onto my workbench which is an old steel door mounted on industrial bench legs. But I really like the idea of being able to wheel the pile out of the way at will.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@MasterMech this lift worked pretty good for me. I use it to get my projects up on my rolling table.



SGrabs33 said:


> Ok, it's only been 3 months but I finally got it mounted :thumbup: I think it will work well for my needs.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

So I started off installing all 76 spacers on the square shaft figuring I'd slip the blades on once it was semi-assembled. Sounded good! :lol: the problem with this is you will quickly run out of room on the shaft. So I tried again and failed a second time. :lol: :lol:







You must have a spacer installed to the left (head-on view) of each blade so that the nubs engage and retain the blade on the shaft. I would not trust friction alone to do the job. I pondered the arrangement of the stack and determined I was going to have to leave a blade out. I just don't see how I was going to get all 37 in there.

(To be continued)


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I ended up assembling the stack by holding the axle vertical, dropping a spacer, a blade with the notch at 6 o'clock and then two spacers, A blade with the notch at 9 o'clock, two spacers, a blade with the notch at 12 o'clock, and so on.

The problem was always with how to finish the stack. I could have started the stack with a blade and then two spacers, as I did originally. But I end up with a blade at the left side of the stack and then there is nothing but friction retaining the blade against the nut. There is not enough room on the shaft to add a spacer on the left side of that blade either. I did try flipping the inboard spacer for that end blade but the nubs protrude through the blade enough that they contact the nut and the blade wobbles on the shaft then. I have an idea. But it means taking the whole stack apart yet again. We'll see.


----------



## slammed68 (Oct 18, 2019)

Can't wait to see it in action, kudos for attempting this.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

So here's my brilliant idea. :lol: I sanded down a spacer so it's nubs are flush with a blade. I also cut reliefs from the inner quarter of each nub so that the land of the nut presses on the blade and not the spacer nubs.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

slammed68 said:


> Can't wait to see it in action, kudos for attempting this.


Whadaya mean "attempting"?! :lol: We're doin' it! :nod:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

It worked!



I flipped the spacer closest to the nut, plenty of room to get the nut started and clamp the stack down. Just barely enough thread there to get the set screw onto the lands and lock the nut in place.

37 blades, 72 spacers. 19.5" width, effectively 20.5".



All that's left at this point is to put the mower together. And I need to determine if I'm putting the bed shoe back on or not. Obviously I'm not going to run the bedknife but I'm wondering if I should put the shoe back on to help it throw more grass into the basket.


----------



## CoachLarry (Apr 12, 2020)

That's a really cool build. I have a Jacobsen pedestrian greens aerator and i think the quality is excellent. I would think no matter what, you will have a lot of spoils left behind but it will be interesting to know if leaving the shoe will kick some into the catcher. Thanks for posting.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

So the mower/verticutter is together, sans bed shoe. Seems as if someone far more determined than I put the bedknife screws in. I've broken two tools so far attempting to extract them.  The slots are distorted in the tightening direction. :shock: I am a casual fan of overkill myself, however, apparently there are professionals out there! :lol:


----------



## CoachLarry (Apr 12, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> So the mower/verticutter is together, sans bed shoe. Seems as if someone far more determined than I put the bedknife screws in. I've broken two tools so far attempting to extract them.  The slots are distorted in the tightening direction. :shock: I am a casual fan of overkill myself, however, apparently there are professionals out there! :lol:


In my experience, Bedknife screws are next to impossible to remove without one of these, a torch, and the perfect sized bit.

manual Impact driver








bedknife bits


----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

Great work, at some point i would like to buy a newer mower and convert the old one to a verticutter like this. Cant wait to see the results on the lawn.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

CoachLarry said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > So the mower/verticutter is together, sans bed shoe. Seems as if someone far more determined than I put the bedknife screws in. I've broken two tools so far attempting to extract them.  The slots are distorted in the tightening direction. :shock: I am a casual fan of overkill myself, however, apparently there are professionals out there! :lol:
> ...


That's pretty much the tool I'm using, I do not have a dedicated bedknife bit for it however. You wouldn't happen to have a link for a feller would ya? :mrgreen:

I have zero trouble with bedknife screws that -> I <- install. :lol: Mine all back out with 2-3 slaps to the impact driver. But I'm a fan or torque wrenches and never-seize. :thumbup:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I did find a few candidates for better impact bits. The only problem is convincing myself I need to spend 40 bucks :shocked: to get one bit to my door. And ideally I'd like to have at least two on hand because these never fail in-between projects!

https://klineind.com/jac5107-prod.html

EDIT: For that kind of money, I could have the Snap-On man gift wrap one for me. :lol:


----------



## CoachLarry (Apr 12, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> I did find a few candidates for better impact bits. The only problem is convincing myself I need to spend 40 bucks :shocked: to get one bit to my door. And ideally I'd like to have at least two on hand because these never fail in-between projects!
> 
> https://klineind.com/jac5107-prod.html
> 
> EDIT: For that kind of money, I could have the Snap-On man gift wrap one for me. :lol:


I hear ya. Snap on would be at least 50 bucks! RnR has em for 30 but that's still stupid. Left hand tap would be cheaper but a pain. Dremel with a small diamond jewlers burr to dig deep slot has worked for me on some engine projects. I'm sure you're right most shops just tighten them with max impact and red loctite. I'm kind of a sucker for specialty bits though. It only hurts for a little while.


----------



## CoachLarry (Apr 12, 2020)

[media]


----------



## Erickson89 (May 3, 2020)

@MasterMech Any updates on this project? Would love to see how this works and get a run down of how effective it's been on your lawn.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Erickson89 said:


> @MasterMech Any updates on this project? Would love to see how this works and get a run down of how effective it's been on your lawn.


Sooooo...... The machine verks perfectly. My lawn got thrown into low-maintenance mode this year. So no scalp/verticut this spring. I have used the unit several times however over the last couple years so here's a summary.

Pros:

Reasonably inexpensive to assemble. IF you have an inexpensive greensmower hanging around. The Jake 422/522 makes a great conversion candidate, but it's not the only option. And IF you are content with plain steel blades vs the carbide-tipped DynaBlades I have on mine.

This thing annihilates aeration cores. As soon as it touches them, they explode into dust and it spits out the shredded thatch core. Easy cleanup after.

It also does a great job of raking in top-dressing after leveling.

Cons:

It doesn't reach very far below the soil surface. So if you are hoping to slice stolons buried deep in the thatch layer, you'd need a larger diameter blade than the ones I have.

Unless the bedshoe is left on the machine, it leaves a lot of debris behind when verticutting. If the shoe is left on (without the bedknife), then it tends to hang up on the turf pretty easily.

If you have a larger lawn, like I do, this is not an ideal solution for a groomer as it's not very time efficient. Even though it can be setup exactly like a fairway unit groomer, you still would have to run an additional pass over your lawn prior to mowing. For occasional use as a verticutter, it works fantastic. For a smaller lawn, this could easily be a groomer as well.


----------

